# Warner, Seaton - Demolition Photos. April 08.



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

I first began exploring the camp site almost 18 months ago and have seen a lot of deterioration during that time. So, to see it through to the end I decided to record it's final demise by taking photos every other day or so.

Starting where I left off in the Warner's update thread, the first pic shows the loss of the chalets beyond the main building.







The ring of chalets used by local firefighters for practice purposes have also gone. 











Demolition of the main building now underway.






On this particular day the gates were opened to let the skip lorry through.
















More to come...


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Waiting for the lorry to take that skip away, I was ready to get a clearer view before the gates were shut again. However, once the lorry had gone I was rather surprised to find that all the blokes had disappeared for their break. So I snuck in to take a few quick close-ups. 











The next few days saw the roof being demolished.











The back wall and windows can now be seen.






Back wall now coming down.






And the final one...all gone apart from the swimming pool slide and one tiny part of a wall with a wave decoration on. I could have continued until it was all completely flat, but from where I was taking the photos, I felt that it wouldn't show a huge difference. Besides, that was the last of my film!






A final footnote. When I called in to collect my prints I saw that there were 2 pics of the camp for sale. Having bought them, I also obtained the very kind permission of one of the shop proprietors to post them up. Both of them were taken during flooding, but in different years.

1954. Owned by M W Byrne-Jones, published by permission of D Byrne-Jones.






1976. Owned by M W Byrne-Jones, published by permission of D Byrne-Jones.






Cheers


----------



## krela (Apr 18, 2008)

RIP Warners.

Grrrrr Tescos.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

krela said:


> RIP Warners.
> 
> Grrrrr Tescos.
> 
> Thanks for the update



Absolutely! :icon_evil

Cheers Krela...I sort of enjoyed going out most days to check it out, but sad too in a way. Mixed feelings about the whole thing really.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 18, 2008)

This place has kept you busy over the last year and a half, thanks for the pictures


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2008)

Another camp owned by Warner's now gone 

I bet you feel the same way seeing your old camp disappear as i did when mine disappeared. Such a sad day seeing the main entertainment complex just getting smaller and lower.  At least you've been there to document it's demise, i didn't get the chance with mine  

Another sad day. Even tho i shop at Tesco, dam you grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! :icon_evil

Cheers mate for getting all the pics over the last 18 months or so.

 Sal X


----------



## MD (Apr 18, 2008)

foxy
have you got pictures from when it was first empty?


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2008)

Just realised, we had the same main entrance gates at Devon Coast.


----------



## chelle (Apr 18, 2008)

Well done Foxy,I am glad you got these shots....we owe you bigtime for the nod on this gem of a site,its one of my all time fave visits.Well done for getting the old pics too,can I add them to my Webshots album please?After almost a year since we visited Seaton I have had to date,17,390 views on my album,all thanx to Foxy.Cheers and have a good weekend.
regards
Stu,
ps..a link to my Seaton album for the other fella who asked

http://family.webshots.com/album/558854151NrolZA


----------



## MD (Apr 18, 2008)

nice one chelle it was me that asked

so good pics on there love the shot of the bar


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Neosea said:


> This place has kept you busy over the last year and a half, thanks for the pictures



Thanks Neosea...it's been quite a journey! 



smileysal said:


> I bet you feel the same way seeing your old camp disappear as i did when mine disappeared.



Yes and no.  The buildings that have just gone weren't the original ones where I worked, as it was rebuilt in 2000. That's why the mixed feelings about it, plus it really did have to go as it was so dilapidated.



mattdonut said:


> foxy
> have you got pictures from when it was first empty?



Tbh, I didn't even realise that part of it was still there when it first closed down, as the other side is still going. I had no occassion to go down that road until I went to look at another explore and saw the derelict chalets through the fence. My first and subsequent explores of it are on the following link, but be warned, it's humungously long as it just kept being added to! 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=2379




chelle said:


> Well done Foxy,I am glad you got these shots....we owe you bigtime for the nod on this gem of a site,its one of my all time fave visits.Well done for getting the old pics too,can I add them to my Webshots album please?



Thankyou very much...that is so appreciated.  Yes, I see no problem about that. The only thing they ask is for the credit details to go with the pic. The 1954 one is out of copyright, but I think it's a nice gesture to credit the ownership.

Thanks for your comments everyone.


----------



## chelle (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanx so much for that Foxy,I didnt know you worked at Warners..please tell more or did we miss an old post?Places like this are soo rare now,its important to document it.
regards
Stu


----------



## chelle (Apr 18, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice one chelle it was me that asked
> 
> so good pics on there love the shot of the bar


Glad to be of service Matt...by the way,I dont get any financial reward for views to my albums..just makes me happy that folk find my pics so interesting.Seaton belongs to Foxy so all credit is down to her good self.
regards
Stu


----------



## Havenmate 96 (May 15, 2008)

*Lyme Bay, Seaton*

Hi everyone,

I found this site through Butlins Memories.com and couldn't believe what I was seeing. I just had to join. I worked at Lyme Bay for Haven from Oct97' - Feb 99' it was a nice place, and although I was arware that it was being split up and sold to Tescos (Grr) it is nice to see some pics of the site. 
Foxylady, you put up some pics of a ring of chalets that you said the Fire Service were using for training, I lived in number 166, it was called Youth Club Square then. Such Memories.

I also worked at Duporth, in Cornwall, this as now been demolished aswell. This was my favourite park, it was a very pretty site and I have fond memories of both sites.

Thanks for the great info

Dave


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)

Hiya Dave
Welcome to the forum. 
Thankyou very much for the additional info and for saying hi.



Havenmate 96 said:


> Foxylady, you put up some pics of a ring of chalets that you said the Fire Service were using for training, I lived in number 166, it was called Youth Club Square then. Such Memories.



That must've been tough to see the demolition pics. Funnily enough I walked past the site yesterday with my camera and took one last shot of the flattened site. The concrete base of the main buildings has been left and there were a load of seagulls strutting on it.
A whacking girt sign with the Tesco name had been put up just inside the gates and I'm afraid that when I turned to leave I gave it a very British hand-signal. That was from all of us!


----------



## Neosea (May 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> when I turned to leave I gave it a very British hand-signal. That was from all of us!



And I thought you were a lady


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)

Neosea said:


> And I thought you were a lady



 Most of the time!!! :evil:


----------



## Neosea (May 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Most of the time!!! :evil:



Say no more


----------



## tonyque2 (May 15, 2008)

I also saw a large Tesco sign from the car park (tram terminal side) on Tuesday evening and it really annoyed me also. It looks as though they are trying to make a 'point' and saying we are here whether you like it or not !!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)

tonyque2 said:


> It looks as though they are trying to make a 'point' and saying we are here whether you like it or not !!!



I agree.  Unfortunately, a lot of locals will probably use it because they're so much cheaper than the Co-op, which is the only other supermarket. I definitely won't though as it's too far out of my way and I hate all supermarkets anyway!


----------



## Havenmate 96 (May 20, 2008)

*Tescos*

Foxy,

You could set up a stall selling wellies near the new store when it opens, if I remember correctly the whole site was built on a flood plane. I know we had major problems during 98' with the main club (Lyme Lights) flooding along with a lot of chalets. lol...
I will have to try and visit Seaton again at some point before they start building, it would be interesting to see.

Regards

Dave


----------



## wolfism (May 20, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I first began exploring the camp site almost 18 months ago and have seen a lot of deterioration during that time. So, to see it through to the end I decided to record it's final demise by taking photos every other day or so.


It's really worthwhile trying to follow a building's decline and demolition - sad as it is to see somewhere flattened, you can get a real insight into the place as parts are uncovered and revealed when the rest of the building is pulled down. I've been trying to do the same with a couple of my local explores ... so well done for seeing this through.


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2008)

Havenmate 96 said:


> You could set up a stall selling wellies near the new store when it opens, if I remember correctly the whole site was built on a flood plane.



Yes, there were plans to bring in lorries full of hardcore for building up the flood plain where the houses are to go. Huge, huge outcry from locals and everything went quiet about it. I suspect they'll sneak it in and get it started before anyone realises what's happening...then we'll all be wearing face masks and ear muffs for six months or so! 



wolfism said:


> I've been trying to do the same with a couple of my local explores ... so well done for seeing this through.



Cheers wolfism. Good luck with your own demolition photos. As you said, it can be sad but also very interesting at the same time.


----------



## King Al (May 21, 2008)

Sorry foxy, I only just caught up with this thread. Terrible news about warners. God I hate it when the evil corporations do this, every one seems to turn a blind eye. People don't know what they lost until its gone


----------



## Foxylady (May 21, 2008)

Cheers KA. Unfortunately the buildings were way to far gone to do anything about, but I agree that the land could have been put to better use regarding tourism, etc.


----------



## NatTC (May 27, 2008)

Great photo's really gutted to see it like this brings back my memories of our holiday there and also later on for my training as a HavenMate, so so sad.


----------



## robsue888 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Happier Times*

Hi Foxy

I have a page on Flickr celebrating happier times for the Lyme Bay Holiday Village the link is http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/ . 

Rob


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2009)

robsue888 said:


> ...I have a page on Flickr celebrating happier times for the Lyme Bay Holiday Village ...



Oh, excellent! Cheers for that Rob. 
I see it's a group pool. I've bookmarked the page and when I've got a bit more time I'll join and add a few bits. I have a few pics from when it was Warner's...mostly of me, lol...but they do show the old pool and the bar area.


----------



## robsue888 (Jun 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, excellent! Cheers for that Rob.
> I see it's a group pool. I've bookmarked the page and when I've got a bit more time I'll join and add a few bits. I have a few pics from when it was Warner's...mostly of me, lol...but they do show the old pool and the bar area.



I'll look forward to seeing them - thanks.


----------



## robsue888 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The 'other' half*

Hi Foxy, any sign of the much published 'early' demolition of the 'other' half.


----------



## Sar62 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Demolition*

Went past the camp yesterday - the chalets have gone and the resturant/cafe area is half there... Very sad to see  x


----------



## robsue888 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Nearly gone*

Hi Foxy

I have a contact in Seaton on Flickr who has kindly added pictures of the camp tonight - nearly gone, so sad.


----------



## blob1978 (Jul 29, 2009)

*its a shame*

Hi Foxy

I had many a great holiday while growing down in seaton and loved the camp and i also love the little cafe on the sea front.

I now work for tesco and i think its sad that they buy all this land and close down places like this.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I've not been around much, but I had a look last weekend and took a few pics of the demolition going on. I'll post them up when I've got that film processed.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Look forward to seeing them*

Need to see these.


----------



## robsue888 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Flickr group*

For all those wanting demolition pictures there are loads on my flickr group - see my post further up this page for the link. Still looking forward to Foxy's pictures though.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 16, 2009)

robsue888 said:


> For all those wanting demolition pictures there are loads on my flickr group - see my post further up this page for the link...



That'll be the best bet as I rarely, if ever, go down that road these days and I've only got 4 or 5 pics...and still not had that film processed yet!
Cheers, Rob.


----------



## robsue888 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Older pictures*

Hi Foxy

With the constant flow of sad demolition pictures maybe you could dig out those pictures your mentioned of better days .. could do with cheering up as 'er indoors is particularly off at the moment.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 19, 2009)

robsue888 said:


> For all those wanting demolition pictures there are loads on my flickr group - see my post further up this page for the link. Still looking forward to Foxy's pictures though.



I enjoyed looking at your pics on Flickr...I took some of the Hollybush site 2 and half years back.I am amazed its gone now as it actually looked quite a good place to holiday.

My pics from a few years back..

http://family.webshots.com/album/558854151NrolZA

Stu


----------



## robsue888 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Lyme Bay*

Hi

Thanks for the link - I found your pages a while ago, and found them a source of great memories combined with sadness.

I'd love to take the credit for the demolition pictures but the credit really belongs to flickr member ESJROSIE who, like foxy, is beased in Seaton - which is why I asked if he would record the demolition for me.

If you have seen the flickr pages you'll know I visited in happier times (with my sisiter's family). It inspired me so much I actually wrote off to become Teamstar/HavenMate, I was already 22 and had been an accountant for 5 years - so not surprisingly I was turned down! But that holiday did change my outlook on life which directly lead to me meeting my wife, who although now sadly very poorly, has given me the best marriage an man could have - hence my strong attachemnt to this place!

When she first became poorly we tried living down there for a time, which didn't really work out but did give me a chance to see the place and the state it had fallen into. A chance discussion one day made me a bit angry because I learnt that once Haven had sold the place the new owners only ran it for a season before closing the self catering or 'Blue Waters' half, even though it was still an earner!

I cannot beleive the remaining half has been allowed to go too - even though the buildings were not original the site is very historical in holiday camp terms, predating Billy Butlins first camp (he was involved with the design though).

I have done a little 'film' using images from you and foxy and myself and if you are interested I could e-mail it to you (and Foxy too). Obviously it isn't for posting to the web as I haven't asked the owners of the images (ie yourselves) but it is quite sweet!

Rob


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 19, 2009)

robsue888 said:


> I have done a little 'film' using images from you and foxy and myself and if you are interested I could e-mail it to you (and Foxy too). Obviously it isn't for posting to the web as I haven't asked the owners of the images (ie yourselves) but it is quite sweet!



Rob, I'd love to see your film, and for my part I have no problem with you posting it.

I'm very sorry, but the old pics I have aren't as suitable as I'd remembered. They're just of myself and other people I worked with, with just the edge of the original swimming pool and bar on them.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rob,sad to hear your wife is very poorly..please send her my regards for a speedy recovery.I have no objection to you using my pics for your film..after all on Webshots they`re free to air so to speak,thats why I do this to be honest.I look forward to seeing the results.

Stu


----------



## robsue888 (Aug 29, 2009)

*film*

I have posted my 'film' onto my Lyme bay group on Flickr (see above for link). I couldn't see how to post it here (too many years as a carer, the brain has melted). It isn't brilliant, but quite evocative. My Seaton 'contact' has posted some of the final shots as the 'Warner's' side of the camp is turned to dust - the Reception building being nearly the last to go - its all in the group.

Rob


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## kubaff09 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Warner, Seaton*

Very interesting reading and sad, my parents took us there when we were kids. Do you actually know when (year?) date the camp site closed down?


----------



## rodtemplar (Oct 25, 2009)

*warners holiday camp seaton*

Thanks for the great photos of Warners. In 1975-77 I was grounds keeper there during the day, bar tender at night. It was a rocking place. All of us were 18 years old and disco was in. We lived in the dorm building and partied EVERY night.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 25, 2009)

Would be interested to see any old pics you may have from the old days there Rod.


----------

